# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Jean Sarkozy nomm  la tte de l'EPAD (La dfense) : Il rpond  ses accusateurs dans une interview

## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Voici l'offre d'emploi concerne




> *Poste de "Prsident de l'EPGD"*
> La dfinition explique en dtail :
> 
> Vous supervisez le processus d'appels d'offres truqus et de dessous de tables lis  l'extension de 300 000 m SHON de l'offre en bureaux, en maintenant au mieux les relations avec les entreprises amies.
> Vous prendrez en charge l'absorption au 1er janvier 2010 de l'Etablissement Public d'Amnagement Seine-Arche, actuellement dirig par de dangereux communistes amateurs de logements HLM et de mixit sociale.
> Vous disperserez toute critique concernant le dsquilibre induit par l'extension infinie de la Dfense au dtriment des autres ples d'emploi d'Ile de France, en ne tenant aucun compte de la dgradation des conditions de desserte en transports en commun.
> 
> Vous disposerez dans vos missions d'un budget confortable d'1,3 milliard d'euros par an fourni par l'Etat, sur lequel vous aurez toute latitude en ce qui concerne les postes budgtaires 'notes de frais' et 'administration plthorique et npotisme' (galement qualifis d'"Ecuries d'Augias" par le Prsident actuel). Si les moyens mis  votre disposition ne suffisent pas, vous pourrez toujours vous retrouver en dficit de dizaines de millions d'euros comme vos illustres prdcesseurs.
> 
> ...


Il rponds aux accusations dans ces deux interviews :








Et pour rappel ce documentaire sur son papa

----------


## JulienDuSud

J'ai rien compris, ce post ne devrait-il pas tre dans la catgorie Humour ?

----------


## Furikawari

> J'ai rien compris, ce post ne devrait-il pas tre dans la catgorie Humour ?


Si seulement c'tait de l'humour...

----------


## Lyche

malheureusement, fiston se retrouve bien  la tte de l'amnagement de la Dfense et a fait peur..

----------


## Barsy

Les parodies sont trs drles. Mais comme le dit Furikawari, mme si le sujet est trat ici avec humour, c'est malheureusement la vrit.

Quand on lit :




> Diplm du Baccalaurat, vous ne disposez d'aucune exprience professionnelle.
> Des notions lmentaires de Droit seraient bienvenues, mme si vous redoublez sans arrt la fac.
> Votre thique personnelle correspond  la devise de l'EPGD : "Aux mes bien nes, la valeur n'est pas une ncssit".


C'est tout  fait le profil de Jean Sarkozy. Je pense que la phrase "Aux mes bien nes, la valeur n'est pas une ncssit" est trs juste.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Vous tes mchants, messieurs.

On ne peut pas remettre en cause sa nomination, il a t conseill par S. Dassaut ! Voyons, un peu de srieux !

Le despotisme est une chose srieuse, quand mme ! Respect !

----------


## Lyche

> Vous tes mchants, messieurs.
> 
> On ne peut pas remettre en cause sa nomination, il a t conseill par S. Dassaut ! Voyons, un peu de srieux !
> 
> Le despotisme est une chose srieuse, quand mme ! Respect !


 ::nono::  On parle de "complexe Napolonien"  ce niveau l  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> On parle de "complexe Napolonien"  ce niveau l


Le fils qu'il a eu avec Cecilia, ne s'appelle-t-il pas Louis, d'ailleurs ? 
ne pas y voir une allusion  Louis Bonaparte, surtout !

----------


## Lyche

> Le fils qu'il a eu avec Cecilia, ne s'appelle-t-il pas Louis, d'ailleurs ? 
> ne pas y voir une allusion  Louis Bonaparte, surtout !


Si si, c'est bien Louis, n le 28 avril 1997. Il est le seul enfant de ce mariage.  ::roll::  Notre futur Empereur?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Si si, c'est bien Louis, n le 28 avril 1997. Il est le seul enfant de ce mariage.  Notre futur Empereur?


Attends, il faut d'abord qu'il soit maire de Neuilly, fasse moins de 1m60 taille adulte et s'entraine au port de talonnettes de 20 cm !  ::mouarf::

----------


## chenel80

Il n'a pas du tout les comptences pour ... 
Par contre il faut avouer qu'il a une trs bonne locution et une bonne mmoire pour rciter des textes par cur, il a fait du thtre le petit quand mme.
Dj qu'il soit conseiller gnral je trouvais ca une aberration, maintenant il veut tre prsident de l'epad  23 ans, on peut au moins dire qu'il est trs (trop ?) ambitieux. Enfin bref, voil ce que c'est le npotisme, je plains d'avance les habitants de la petite couronne pour la gestion catastrophique qui va s'en suivre.

----------


## Lyche

> Il n'a pas du tout les comptences pour ... 
> Par contre il faut avouer qu'il a une trs bonne locution et une bonne mmoire pour rciter des textes par cur, il a fait du thtre le petit quand mme.
> Dj qu'il soit conseiller gnral je trouvais ca une aberration, maintenant il veut tre prsident de l'epad  23 ans, on peut au moins dire qu'il est trs (trop ?) ambitieux. Enfin bref, voil ce que c'est le npotisme, je plains d'avance les habitants de la petite couronne.


Tu oublies qu'il est avocat !! Enfin, en 2me anne d'tudes de droits (tiens, comme papa !!) Et que dans ces coles, on t'apprend  baratiner et  employer les bons mots pour rendre les jurs tout dociles  ::roll::  un peu comme en cole de commerce o on t'apprend  entuber ton client et le faire revenir avec le sourire  ::):

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

C'est un poste qui demande une trs trs grande exprience dans bien des domaines, exprience qu'on ne peu acqurir qu'avec un minimum de 10  20 ans d'exprience  des postes  responsabilit.

De plus il ncessite imprativement une formation en Gestion, voir en plus en  urbanisme, que nenni dans la formation du "prince".

Bref je ne pense pas qu'un poste d'un tel niveau soit accessible  moins de 35  45 ans, par de prfrence une personne diplome d'une grande cole ou d'une Universit en gestion, management et urbanisme.

Mais sa seigneureurie  apparement dcid de tester le "Prince", peut tre pour pouvoir lui succder rapidement  la tte du Royaume.

----------


## gaboo_bl

> Tu oublies qu'il est avocat !! Enfin, en 2me anne d'tudes de droits (tiens, comme papa !!) Et que dans ces coles, on t'apprend  baratiner et  employer les bons mots pour rendre les jurs tout dociles  un peu comme en cole de commerce o on t'apprend  entuber ton client et le faire revenir avec le sourire


Oui enfin en deuxime anne de droit, il reste encore du chemin  faire avant les premires plaidoiries, quand mme. L'cole d'avocat n'est accessible qu'avec un master et sur concours, et la formation dure 2 ans. Il pourrait tout aussi bien vouloir faire juriste, greffier, notaire,... A 2ans de droits on est pas encore spcialis.

Enfin j'ai pas les videos (au boulot) mais je serais bien content de savoir comment il lgitime cette nomination. Parce que des gens qui n'ont mme pas un bac+2 valid ( 23 ans, soit 4-5 ans aprs le bac,  c'est de l'tudiant talentueux) et  qui on confie d'office un budget aussi faramineux, j'en connais pas. Des  qui ont confie l'itinraire vers l'ANPE,  oui par contre. 

Donc merci  la famille S. pour cette nime insulte  ceux qui bossent honnetement pour se faire un niveau d'tude et une belle carrire afin d'arriver  cent fois moins que . Il doit bien se marrer le petit jean  regarder ses camarades de classe bosser comme des tars pour devenir un simple juriste d'entreprise.

----------


## Marco46

> Donc merci  la famille S. pour cette nime insulte  ceux qui bossent honnetement pour se faire un niveau d'tude et une belle carrire afin d'arriver  cent fois moins que . Il doit bien se marrer le petit jean  regarder ses camarades de classe bosser comme des tars pour devenir un simple juriste d'entreprise.


C'est a qui est magnifique de cynisme. Plus fort que Chirac et Mitterrand runis, il nous fait 2 beaux doigts d'honneur bien en face et nous... ben on continue  bosser ...

Sa Majest Impriale a t lue sur un programme d'intgrit morale, d'ordre, de discipline, de respect du travail, du mrite, etc ... il fait exactement le contraire, se fout de la gueule du monde et je suis absolument sr et certain que quand il faudra de nouveau lire le prsident (2012) il sera de nouveau lu haut la main aprs une vaste campagne de propagande sur les ondes.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Sa faon grossire de faire me laisse aller  penser qu'il n'a nullement l'intention de briguer un 2eme mandat, juste faire en sorte de pouvoir s'en mettre pleins les fouilles avec sa famille et son clan avant de partir en laissant la France dans un tat bien pire ou il l'aura pris en charge (comme les autres quoi, c'est comme a depuis Giscard...   ::mouarf:: )

Aprs la question est par qui le remplacer ? que ca soit  droite ou  gauche on dirais que c'est du pareil au pire...

Les politiques se rangent selon moi dans deux catgories :
- Les abrutis fini qui ne comprennent rien
- Les escrocs, qui ne font cela que s'enrichir avec des magouilles diverses et avaries

Du cot des lus on trouve cependant de trs bon maires de petites communes qui font trs bien leur travail de faon dsintresses, bref il faudrait prendre un petit maire intelligent, travailleur et honnte et le faire passer prsident, surtout ne pas prendre encore un autre "intrigant", bref mais tout cela c'est du domaine du fantasme.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jidefix

Et oui parce qu'en tant que maire
1) Il y a beaucoup moins  gagner
2) on rend beaucoup plus de comptes

C'est a le problme des hautes fonctions telles que dputs, snateurs, ministres etc.
Il y a tellement  gagner sans condition et tellement de conflits d'intrt que cette fonction est devenue un but en soi!

----------


## entreprise38

Punaise punaise punaise... on n'est pas le 1er avril, nan... je suis bien rveill, bon... jamais touch  une drogue donc ce n'est pas a.... hum... un scientifique nous a tous balanc dans une dimension parallle pourrie ? 
C'est la seule explication plausible que je vois, non mais srieusement  ::aie::  => il a vraiment fait CA ????
Ca me parat tellement dgueulasse, ignoble, mprisable, que j'arrive pas  y croire.

Edit : ha ben si, ils en parlent au JT l...

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Apparement le monde entiers en rigole aussi bien sur toutes les tls que dans toute la presse crite...

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> Le fils qu'il a eu avec Cecilia, ne s'appelle-t-il pas Louis, d'ailleurs ? 
> ne pas y voir une allusion  Louis Bonaparte, surtout !


Non, il n'y a bien sr aucun rapport, voici ce qu'on disait de lui:




> " Que peut-il ? Tout. Qu'a-t-il fait ? Rien. Avec cette pleine
>       puissance, en huit mois un homme de gnie et chang la face de la
>       France, de l'Europe peut-tre. Seulement voil, il a pris la France
>       et n'en sait rien faire.
>       Dieu sait pourtant que le Prsident se dmne : il fait rage, il
>       touche  tout, il court aprs les projets ; ne pouvant crer, il
>       dcrte ; il cherche  donner le change sur sa nullit ; c'est le
>       mouvement perptuel ; mais, hlas ! cette roue tourne  vide.
> 
> ...


Vous voyez, ya strictement aucun rapport. Quoique, en relisant... ::aie::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Les arguments donns par les politiques de la majorit pour dfendre le fils  papa sont hilarants, soit disant que "c'est une honte que la presse s'en prenne  un tel gnie" (oui c'est "un gnie avec un talent inou", ce qui explique qu'il ai obtenu ce poste sans diplme et sans exprience), et que "si c'est le fil du prsident c'est une pure concidence", sa nomination est base uniquement sur "son talent inou".


 ::mouarf3::

----------


## kaymak

> Non, il n'y a bien sr aucun rapport, voici ce qu'on disait de lui:
> 
> 
> 
> Vous voyez, ya strictement aucun rapport. Quoique, en relisant...


 ::ccool::  la citation

alalal,  quand, sinon, le droit de porter rclamation  toute dcision publique pour un contribuable-citoyen .....?? 
Ou tout du moins un partie non ngligeable, voir simplement reprsentative, de ces contribuables-citoyens...

Avec un tel systme, et les franais rleur que je connais, nous ne connaitrions pas d'hadopi stupide, ni de fils de ...  la tte d'un projet hors de ces comptences.

Dmocratie de guignol.

On peut faire cela, donner son mcontentement par un moyen lgal ?
Je veux dire par quelque chose d'autre qu'une ptition (d'colier), un vritable moyen inscrit dans la constitution / texte de loi / autre ?
Si non, constatons tout de mme que c'est le premier service payant (cf les impts) qui ne possde pas de service aprs vente pour ces usagers (allez vendre un projet informatique sans tma lol...).
Mme la ratp fait mieu..

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> On peut faire cela, donner son mcontentement par un moyen lgal ?
> Je veux dire par quelque chose d'autre qu'une ptition (d'colier), un vritable moyen inscrit dans la constitution / texte de loi / autre ?


Saisir la HALDE, peut-tre. Il faut tre une association depuis 5 ans, ou bien connatre un snateur, un dput, un lu europen... ou tre la victime de la discrimination.

----------


## kaymak

> Saisir la HALDE, peut-tre. Il faut tre une association depuis 5 ans, ou bien connatre un snateur, un dput, un lu europen... ou tre la victime de la discrimination.


Merci !

Mais je suis vachement du.... J'attendrais que la socit civile deviennent un service payant pour appeler ma conseillre et m'en plaindre  ::calim2::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Trouv sur twitter



> Domydom :  Si a 23 ans, tu diriges pas La Dfense sans diplme, t'as rat ta vie .


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier



----------


## Lyche

Bah oui, tant qu'il n'a pas de rolex  ::haha::

----------


## Matthieu2000

Les autres lus sont moins bon qu'un tudiant qui n'a pas son diplome et qui a redoubl. Ca fait peur!

----------


## Lyche

Quand mme, thoriquement tu as ton bac  18ans, il en a 25 il n'est qu'en 2me anne de Fac de Droit a veux dire que soit il a glander durant 3 annes, soit il a eu des difficults scolaires !!!

Ho mais j'y pense ! les lves en difficults scolaires, ne sont-ils pas des gnis refouls pour lesquels le systme scolaire n'est pas adapt? hhhaaa J'ai compris, ce type  un QI de 218 et  cr wikipdia ! En faite les thories de Hawking.. c'est de lui !
Franchement qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas entendre.. C'est dans ces moments l que je me dis que je ne finirais pas ma vie en France..

----------


## entreprise38

> Ho mais j'y pense ! les lves en difficults scolaires, ne sont-ils pas des gnis refouls pour lesquels le systme scolaire n'est pas adapt? hhhaaa J'ai compris, ce type  un QI de 218 ...


On rigole on rigole mais... tu n'es pas loin des arguments de certains types (UMP) interviews, je cite  peu prs : 
"_S'il tait le fils d'un grand pianiste, nous ne serions pas tonns de le voir diriger un orchestre trs jeune. Le fils d'un gnie est souvent un gnie.
Jean tient certainement de son pre : un parcours exceptionnel, blabla..._".
Quant ils ne nous sortent pas l'horreur (de mmoire) : 
"_oui mais vous savez, il faut voir en cela un signe d'espoir adress aux jeunes : je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait attendre ses 60 ans pour accder  des postes  grandes responsabilits_". => oui mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas avoir choisi un jeune de banlieue, issue d'une minorit ?  ::roll:: 

 ::vomi::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Moi a m'interroge cette nomination.

J'y vois plusieurs possibilits Ce choix est fait par des anti-sarkosyCe choix est fait pas des amis de sarkozyCe choix est celui de Nicolas SarkozyJean s'est roul par terre et  trpigner jusqu' ce qu'on lui cde comme il fait depuis ses 2 ans !

1) C'est ce qui parait le plus normal, car cette affaire risque de couter cher au Prsident !
2) Pas de chance, ils ont voulu plaire  leur monarque, leur gourou, et ont fait un cadeau au fiston ! Et dans ce cas ce sont de gros museaux de tanches ! (Et tant mieux, ils sont de droite !)
3) Dans ce cas, c'est pire que tout ! Soit ses conseillers sont du calibre prcdent (GMT), soit Il ne les a pas cout (et il est vraiment le Roi des GMT), soit c'est une dcision qu'il a pris sans en aviser qui que ce soit, et ... ben c'est vraiment l'empereur des GMT)
4) Le plus probable ?  ::roll::  Ce type me fait horreur ! Une envie de gerber me monte  la gorge  chaque fois que je le vois ou que je l'entends ! 

Dans tout les cas, c'est une des pires trucs qu'a fait la droite ces derniers temps, et pourtant, comme disait Coluche



> Ils sont capables du pire, comme du meilleur !
> Mais dans le pire qu'ils sont les meilleurs

----------


## Lyche

Je parlais de Charisme de Beignet (Donuts) pour Golne, mais lui.. je sais pas comment le qualifi avec sa gueule de minot pr-pubre n'ayant pas connu les inconvnients de la pubert. Il n'est ni charismatique, ni intelligent dans ses discourt, ni mme ne donne envie qu'on s'approche de lui pour commencer une discussion. Avec son air hautain, ses boucles blondes qui font de lui un tre plus effmin que crdible. Ses regards et sa gestuelle qui ne trompe pas.. Cet "homme" n'est rien, il n'a pas un brin de jugeote n'est pas capable d'alligner 2 mots sans que le "cher conseill recommand par papa" ne les lui disent. Quand on l'coute parler on dirait qu'il rcite devant un professeur d'cole la leon qu'il a apprise la veille avec maman Ccilia. Non franchement.. c'est du foutage de gueule et on se rapproche plus d'un empire Napolonien qu'un d'une dmocratie rpublicaine...

----------


## kacedda

On dit rpublique monarchique ou encore une dmonarchie: le roi est lu par le peuple.
Et arrtez de rler, ce job rentre dans le dispositif du RSA et du plan pour les jeunes, le gouvernement a tendu le RSA au moins de 25ans y a pas 1 mois de a, voil pourquoi...

----------


## Invit

C'est marrant parce que sur tous les sujets politiques, on en trouve toujours un, si ce n'est pour dfendre Sarko, au moins pour temprer les anti-Sarko.
Et l en 3 pages, pas le dbut d'un mot qui irait en faveur du Jeanot.

J'ai hallucin ce matin : Julien Dray le dfendait. 
"Je juge sur les actes, attendons de voir ce qu'il va faire, bla bla bla..."
Faut-il attendre des actes pour savoir si un mec qui  23 ans n'a pas un DEUG est comptent pour diriger le plus grand centre d'affaires d'Europe ?
Sans compter que pendant ces deux annes d'tudes il a t en campagne pour des municipales et des cantonales. Il a pas d beaucoup aller  la fac...

----------


## r0d

En tout cas c'est clair que le France est la rise du monde entier avec cette histoire. Un client m'en a parl hier, mais il tait plus inquiet que amus celui-l, car son entreprise a des rapports importants avec la France. En gros il me disait que cette nomination allait discrditer totalement le "ple financier franais". Car effectivement, d'un point de vue strictement professionnel, mettre un abruti de 23 ans  la tte de la Dfense, a fait peur pour les investisseurs trangers.




> [...]cette affaire risque de couter cher au Prsident !


Ben je sais pas franchement, vu de l'extrieur, Sarkozy fait ce que bon lui semble et n'est jamais inquit. Ici, il est de plus en plus compar  Berlusconi.

----------


## Lyche

tiens, c'est pas faux, sauf qu'il n'a pas, officiellement, la fortune de Silvio et qu'il se tape pas des mineures  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

Ha! Rebondissement extraordinaire dans l'affaire: Nicolas Sarkozy contre la nomination de son fils  l'Epad !
Joke inside ;^)

----------


## Barsy

Oui, ils ont montr ce discours dans le petit journal de Yann Barths sur Canal+ ce soir.

C'est franchement sidrant. Comment peut-il d'un ct soutenir son fils qui rate ses tudes  la prsidence de l'Epad et de l'autre ct prtendre qu'il va amliorer le systme scolaire pour rcompens les tudiants mritants.

On a l un aperu de toute la contradiction du personnage.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Prince Jean*

*Le best of des dernires vidos*

----------


## Lyche

::koi::  c'est assez contradictoire quand mme. Sur le net on dit que papa  vot contre son fils, hier soir j'ai regard les infos on dit qu'il l'a soutenu.. qui croire  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> c'est assez contradictoire quand mme. Sur le net on dit que papa  vot contre son fils, hier soir j'ai regard les infos on dit qu'il l'a soutenu.. qui croire


Je crois que le "contre" c'est de l'humour !

Ce qui est incroyable dans cette histoire c'est le discours de Sarko Roi qui va compltement  l'encontre de la Nomination de Sarko Prince, alors que, l'UMP tant bien en rang pour la dfendre, on ne peut qu'y voir une dcision de Sarko Roi ! ::?: 

En gros tout son discours pour le travail par le mrite et contre la "bien-naissance", peut se rsumer par "Je vous emmerde, pauvres cons !"

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

"Faites ce que je dit mais ne faites pas ce que je fais"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jidefix

> c'est assez contradictoire quand mme. Sur le net on dit que papa  vot contre son fils, hier soir j'ai regard les infos on dit qu'il l'a soutenu.. qui croire


Ca a commenc par un discours sur les rformes de l'ducation nationale dans lequel Sarko pre dnonait le fait que ceux qui russissaient n'taient pas forcment ceux qui travaillaient le mieux, et que la naissance ne devait pas rentrer en jeu dans le cursus scolaire.
Les jours ont saut sur l'occasion pour titrer "Sarkozy est contre la candidature de son fils".

C'est effectivement ironique mais prsent comme a a fait franchement dsinformation en fait...

----------


## Marco46

Regardez le C Dans l'air d'avant hier, ils expliquent le pourquoi du comment. 

Apparemment la nomination de J.S. a t voulue et pousse par N.S. et ses amis, et il se contre-fout d'tre contradictoire dans ses propos entre ses discours et ses actes.

----------


## r0d

> c'est assez contradictoire quand mme. Sur le net on dit que papa  vot contre son fils, hier soir j'ai regard les infos on dit qu'il l'a soutenu.. qui croire


Si tu lis l'article en entier, on se rends vite compte que c'est de l'humour.




> Ha! Rebondissement extraordinaire dans l'affaire: Nicolas Sarkozy contre la nomination de son fils  l'Epad !
> Joke inside ;^)


Il y avait un petit "joke inside" cach  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Il y avait un petit "joke inside" cach


 ::mouarf::  Je l'avais pas vu !  Mais a me paraissait vident ! ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

> Si tu lis l'article en entier, on se rends vite compte que c'est de l'humour.
> 
> Il y avait un petit "joke inside" cach


Je l'ai lut en entier, mais j'ai du mal  comprendre cet humour  ::aie:: . Donc ok, il confirme bien ce que je pense avec cette histoire..

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Dailymotion - Jean Sarkozy, prince des Hauts de Seine - une vido Comdie et Humour@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xasxir@@AMEPARAM@@xasxir

----------


## Sieldev

Jean Sarkozy enfin  la tte de l'EPAD ?

Messire Jean, vous tes EPADant !!

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Et l en 3 pages, pas le dbut d'un mot qui irait en faveur du Jeanot.


Il sera "lu"  100% et y restera jusqu' l'ge de 65 ans! ::calim2::  ::aie::  L' UMP n'a pas besoin de le dfendre.

----------


## lper

Pour ceux qui aiment la bd, je me permets de vous conseiller :
Bone
Et notamment Phoney Bone qui ressemble curieusement  notre gentil petit prsident...
On peut trouver la version amricaine colorise en VO, c'est truculent et comparable  ce qui se passe actuellement en France !

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Des news viennent de tomber sur cette affaire comme  quoi il aurait cach (voire menti) certains dtails.
- il ne suivrait plus les cours  la fac mais par correspondance
- n'aurait pas de droit immobilier
- aurait encore 10 matires  valider pour obtenir sa seconde anne

Un exemple d'article sur le sujet
http://www.20minutes.fr/article/3571...s-de-droit.php

L'affaire n'a pas fini de faire du bruit ...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Mais puisqu'on vous dit que c'est un gnie !  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> Mais puisqu'on vous dit que c'est un gnie !


tout  fait, comme son pre d'ailleurs !

Edit : De plus il a eu un 19 dans une matire comme le droit Immobilier !! c'est un gnie de l'immobilier qui saura parfaitement grer le milliard et demi de budget pour l'amnagement de la dfense !!

----------


## haygus

Il renonce.

----------


## Skyounet

On va ptet etayer ta remarque hein.

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...64_823448.html

----------

